# Fakemon doods



## frizzled (May 15, 2018)

Just some fakemon starters at multiple evolutions!  Posting here cuz fakemon are fun and I always enjoy seeing them around  Let me know if you have a favorite! I'm still...working out the first two evs for the fire and water ones....I haven't put their descriptions into the pics yet so here they are below:

Top: Grass/flying type starter, 3 evolutions. This pokemon has a symbiotic relationship with plants that grow on its body, and as the pokemon grows, the leaves grow with it. Young pokemon of this group often are seen taking leaps and glides until their leaf wings are large enough for full flight. However, if this pokemon becomes malnourished, the leaves begin to wither.

Bottom left: Water/ghost (?) type starter, 3rd evolution. Presumed by many to be a snapshot of the evolution of dogs to whales, this pokemon is capable of diving to extremely low depths in search of food. It is often rumored by sailors to dwell in the haunts of sunken ships, but those who actually come in contact with these creatures will tell you they act more like their playful dog back home than a ghost. Its strong tail and formidable forelegs help this pokemon travel over a hundred miles in one day at high speeds. On land though..they're not so…graceful.
(first two evs for this one gonna be more dog based)

Bottom right: Fire/psychic starter, 3rd evolution. This pokemon, loosely based off of egyptian gods (particularly Set), has, upon closer inspection, a strange set of arms. These arms lack flesh and bone, and might, to a knowledgeable viewer, look like the tassels of the egyptian headpieces seen in textbooks. When agitated, these tassel arms wrap around the poke’s body and hands of fire appear in their place in a striking and formidable display. It is said to like to roam abandoned buildings.
(idk i think this one has to lose his arms at some point in his evolution or something)


----------



## Rant (May 15, 2018)

*I LOVE THEM 
❤❤❤❤❤*​


----------



## frizzled (May 15, 2018)

Rant said:


> *I LOVE THEM
> ❤❤❤❤❤*​


:3 thank youuuu 
me tooo


----------



## Whimsycal (May 15, 2018)

Oh! They really cool ! Digging the water ghost totally!


----------



## tato (May 16, 2018)

SET IS MY FAVORITE EGYPTIAN GOD. I love these ideas so much <3


----------



## Folhester (May 16, 2018)

Woah, awesome!!
Do you have a FA/DA account I could follow? ❤


----------



## Zamietka (May 16, 2018)

I love the first one! Hmm the water starter looks more like a water/steel or water/rock to me. They still look really cool though, please do more of them :3


----------



## frizzled (May 18, 2018)

Folhester said:


> Woah, awesome!!
> Do you have a FA/DA account I could follow? ❤


I do! its Userpage of frizzled -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
(sorry for the delay in the reply!)


----------



## frizzled (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> I love the first one! Hmm the water starter looks more like a water/steel or water/rock to me. They still look really cool though, please do more of them :3


Ooh thats a good suggestion too--only downside to a water/rock would be that it would be super vulnerable to grasstype....water/steel would have both an advantage and disadvantage over fire type 
HMMM


----------



## Zamietka (May 18, 2018)

frizzled said:


> Ooh thats a good suggestion too--only downside to a water/rock would be that it would be super vulnerable to grasstype....water/steel would have both an advantage and disadvantage over fire type
> HMMM


on the other hand grass/flying is super weak against ice yet you don't seem to care </3
water/steel seems to work the best imo but hey it's your creation you can even give it a sap sipper ability or something and make it op


----------



## frizzled (May 18, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> on the other hand grass/flying is super weak against ice yet you don't seem to care </3
> water/steel seems to work the best imo but hey it's your creation you can even give it a sap sipper ability or something and make it op



lol i havent played the newer versions so thats a new combo with the ice that i didnt know about
Learned something today ;]
(im sooo behind, i stopped keeping up with the games before they had abilities haha)


----------



## Yanachii (May 18, 2018)

Okay, that grass starter? My absolute favorite and I _need it_. So heckin' adorable!


----------

